# اخطات اليك



## happy angel (18 يناير 2009)

*فكري مشوش...و قلبي مضطرب..تعيق امواج اندفاعي سدود عالية من الاخطاء..
يا الله....اول مرة في سني الـ .... اشعر بالندم...و اشعر انني اخطأت....
حقا انا اخطأت...
لأنني اليك اخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت...
يا الهي...
سامحني ..و لا تذكر لي هذه الخطية..و لا تسمح لي بعد اللحظة بحدوثها....
ارجوك يا الله ارجوك..
لماذا فعلت انا هذا؟؟؟
..........
أي غلط اقترفت يا ابنة الملكوت؟؟؟
و كيف لك ان تخذلي الاب الذي سامحك بابنه الحبيب هكذا؟؟؟
وبخني أيها الروح القدس ...وبخني و عاقبني...فأنا استحق العقاب...
كيف لعيناي اليوم ان تنظرا بثقة لعينيك????
و كيف لقلبي ان يجثو اليوم في معبد حبك...و هو يحترق ندما عن الخطية؟؟؟
..........
سامحني يا رب سامحني...
فأنا اخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت...
......
اتي اليك يا يسوعي خاشعة القلب..اشكو اليك ضعفي..و اشكي خوفي و ترددي...
اتيك و انا اعلم انك اب حنان و كثير الرأفة..
اتيك ساجدة القلب واثقة بحبك الابدي الازلي...
صلاتي اليوم اليك .....
ان اعود اليك طاهرة من اي خطية...
من اي فعل او كلمة او تصرف يسئ لعلاقتي بك....
............
..اصلي..
ان اعود فأصلي 
(ارجعي يا نفسي الى راحتك فان الرب قد احسن اليك....لانك انقذت نفسي من الموت..و عيني من الدمعة...و رجلي من الزلق)
امين​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 يناير 2009)

*صلاه جميله اووي ومعزيه *
*ميرسي ليكي يا ملاك الفرح *
*ربنا يكون معاكي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

صلاه جميله اووووى يا هابى 

ميررررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 يناير 2009)

*صلاة جميلة قووي يا هابي 
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2009)

صلاه جميله هابي

شكراااااااا جزيلا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sameh7610 (18 يناير 2009)

*صلاة جميله

انجيل ميرسى اووووووووى​*


----------



## sony_33 (18 يناير 2009)

> فكري مشوش...و قلبي مضطرب..تعيق امواج اندفاعي سدود عالية من الاخطاء..
> يا الله....اول مرة في سني الـ .... اشعر بالندم...و اشعر انني اخطأت....
> حقا انا اخطأت...
> لأنني اليك اخطأت و الشر قدامك صنعت...
> ...


 سامحنى يارب
شكرا  على هذة الصلاة  المعزية​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 يناير 2009)

امين
شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة 
سلام المسيح يحرسكي​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (20 يناير 2009)

جميله صلاتك يا هابي

سلام المسيح يرفرف عليك*​*


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *صلاه جميله اووي ومعزيه *
> *ميرسي ليكي يا ملاك الفرح *
> *ربنا يكون معاكي*​




*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> صلاه جميله اووووى يا هابى
> 
> ميررررررسى على الصلاه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة قووي يا هابي
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> صلاه جميله هابي
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ...



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليمووو*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *صلاة جميله
> 
> انجيل ميرسى اووووووووى​*



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياسامح*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> سامحنى يارب
> شكرا  على هذة الصلاة  المعزية​



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياسونى*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة
> سلام المسيح يحرسكي​



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2009)

المحارب الجريح قال:


> جميله صلاتك يا هابي
> 
> سلام المسيح يرفرف عليك*​*



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك *​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

صلاة قوية ورائعة ، تستحق التقييم ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> صلاة قوية ورائعة ، تستحق التقييم ، وربنا يباركك



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------

